

Show HN: WhoWorks.At - Professional Heads Up Display - johndbritton

Protip: http://whoworks.at/download to skip the sign up process<p>This weekend I built a simple Google Chrome extension at Startup Weekend NYC. The idea was to create a professional heads-up-display that you can use to see your connections all over the web. I ended up having to hack my own company search feature for LinkedIn since they don't have an API method for that available yet. I ended up using their internal autocomplete API.<p>I've been in touch with some developers there and from what I hear a Company Search is a very frequent request and they plan on offering in the future.<p>Let me know what you think, feature requests and bug reports welcome.
======
frankdenbow
Clickable: <http://whoworks.at/download>

This is dope. Using this now...

------
dwynings
Looks great! Reminds me of
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/golfffpdocdndgkahj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/golfffpdocdndgkahjdgofkbcoiefdmo)

~~~
johndbritton
Someone pointed that one out to me after I started. I really like being able
to see faces, sometimes I recognize people without remembering names.

------
ramanujam
Nice extension. Couple of small suggestions

\- When the extension icon is clicked, a blank screen appears for a few
seconds while the api is fetching the data i assume. A loading or some kind of
notification would be nice.

\- I am not sure if the ability to right click on profile links and opening in
a new tab is disabled. Without that opening multiple profiles is pretty hard.

~~~
johndbritton
Thanks for the feedback, loading message is on my todo list now.

------
JoshTriplett
Via Twitter, whoworks.at just let me know that they also plan to provide
Firefox and Safari extensions, as well as a bookmarklet version:
<https://twitter.com/#!/whoworksat/status/59728620968615936>

~~~
johndbritton
Definitely plan to provide more ways to access WhoWorks.At, any other ways you
want to use it?

Two other feature ideas:

1\. Alerts you of your network when you check in to a venue on foursquare.

2\. Allow note-taking on contacts and companies and possibly provide an
integration with Rapportive data.

------
sh1mmer
I tried it on www.yahoo.com (as a former Yahoo! employee) and it said that
Yahoo Shine wasn't in my network. Something odd there, maybe someone listed
Yahoo Shine's address as yahoo.com or something.

~~~
johndbritton
That's because the search I'm doing "yahoo" doesn't return Yahoo! as the most
relevant result, it's a shame but a limitation of not having an API for
company search at LinkedIn. Other ideas for searching are welcome.

I started a feature request thread on LinkedIn's developer forum:
<http://developer.linkedin.com/thread/2993>

------
niels_olson
I'm in the Navy. The vast majority of people I know are in the Navy. When I
visit navy.mil, whoworks.at tells me that 1,566 people on linkedin work at
Navy Federal Credit Union, and confirms that I don't know any of them.

------
StavrosK
Minor nitpick, it's "Head Up Display".

------
mikedizon
awesome job john!

